# Radio Shack/Mellow Johnnys



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Looking pretty slick:










It'll be interesting following the Gila, the DZ Nuts guys should do well and hopefully they'll pull out a pretty new kit too.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Nothing against those dudes, but they look like they should be selling corn dogs in a shopping mall.

Not a fan


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

<a href="https://twitpic.com/1j42dx" title="We have an intruder in the @mellowjohnnys bus. Founder of DZn... on Twitpic"><img src="https://twitpic.com/show/thumb/1j42dx.jpg" width="150" height="150" alt="We have an intruder in the @mellowjohnnys bus. Founder of DZn... on Twitpic"></a>

DZnuts kit

https://twitpic.com/1j42dx


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

barelfly said:


> <a href="https://twitpic.com/1j42dx" title="We have an intruder in the @mellowjohnnys bus. Founder of DZn... on Twitpic"><img src="https://twitpic.com/show/thumb/1j42dx.jpg" width="150" height="150" alt="We have an intruder in the @mellowjohnnys bus. Founder of DZn... on Twitpic"></a>
> 
> DZnuts kit
> 
> https://twitpic.com/1j42dx


Pure awesome.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

jptaylorsg said:


> Nothing against those dudes, but they look like they should be selling corn dogs in a shopping mall.
> 
> Not a fan


LMAO i was just thinking that as well..."hotdog on a stick" needs those funny caps too that would be an ideal podium cap.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

want!


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

foofighter said:


> LMAO i was just thinking that as well..."hotdog on a stick" needs those funny caps too that would be an ideal podium cap.


That was the first thing I thought when I saw that pic! 

I kinda like it though...in a retro looking way. I'd get one...if it didn't have the "Trek" on there. 

The prices on those corn dogs went up too...spent almost 6 bux on two of them. :17:


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> want!


I'm more interested in the corndogs, but you can have the prep cook..

In other news, I'd wear a DZNuts jersy.

Plum


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm guessing Armstrong thought those vertical stripes would be slimming...


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bianchigirl said:


> I'm guessing Armstrong thought those vertical stripes would be slimming...





> Something to be said for both approaches I'd reckon but to poo poo someone's prep based on dislike of them as a rider rather misses the point, doesn't it?


Somehow appropriate. . .


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

barelfly said:


> DZnuts kit
> 
> https://twitpic.com/1j42dx


DZnuts == way cooler than Mellow Johnnys.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice to see that Lance is growing his hair out more. 

Could a mullet be in his future?


----------



## locobaylor (Mar 11, 2008)

I like the retro look of the jerseys. My biased opinion.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Sojourneyman said:


> Looking pretty slick:


Levi's dome looks pretty slick. That much I'll concede. Odessa must be in charge of polishing Levi's head.


----------



## The Moontrane (Nov 28, 2005)

Bianchigirl said:


> I'm guessing Armstrong thought those vertical stripes would be slimming...


It ain’t working. He’s at least a buck fitty-fie there.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Somehow appropriate. . .


Oh I'd say there was a world of difference between a mild mannered jokey comment about a cycling jersey and slagging off a rider's preparation events for a Grand Tour, wouldn't you? Or have you lost your sense of humour entirely?

Apparently "Becoming a moderator for a specific forum is usually rewarded to users who are *particularly helpful and knowledgeable *in the subject of the forum they are moderating" I don't think singling out comments by particular posters for snide remarks fits the brief, do you?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Retro Grouch said:


> Nice to see that Lance is growing his hair out more.
> 
> Could a mullet be in his future?


Maybe he's channeling his inner Ekimov?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Mmmmmm...Pogos.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Bianchigirl said:


> Apparently "Becoming a moderator for a specific forum is usually rewarded to users who are *particularly helpful and knowledgeable *in the subject of the forum they are moderating" I don't think singling out comments by particular posters for snide remarks fits the brief, do you?


 Keep up the personal attacks- its going to work out well for you.


----------



## SlowMo (Apr 18, 2006)

*But Coolhand????*



Coolhand said:


> Keep up the personal attacks- its going to work out well for you.


Bianchigirl always comes up with concrete evidence to support all of her comments!  

The only negative is that we just have to agree with them.


(Don't boot me please - I promise I like every posting you put on here!)


----------



## 3rensho (Aug 26, 2003)

I wouldn't cross the street to see Lance but I have to admit that I LOVE those jerseys with the old Radio Shack logo and the cool stripes. 

Remove the MJ's logo and you'd have a rockin' kit for the actual Radio Shack squad. Much better than the mess that is their current kit.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Circlip said:


> Levi's dome looks pretty slick. That much I'll concede. Odessa must be in charge of polishing Levi's head.


off to the lounje :thumbsup:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Oh good lord. I am waiting for one of them to ask "do you want fries with that?"

If you think the jersey's look good now, just wait until next Spring when its sitting in your closest.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

SlowMo said:


> Bianchigirl always comes up with concrete evidence to support all of her comments!
> 
> The only negative is that we just have to agree with them.
> 
> ...


And with that, we can call it a thread.


----------

